# Show Jumping Pictures (* PICTURE HEAVY *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

This sorrel had a nice movement. Still don't have very many of them uploaded yet.









Buckskin mare I went to photography. 



















This little guy did decent. A little bit of a turd for a moment or two.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

And last but not least this lady did pretty good as well.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I LOVE the second to last picture.

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Fantastic pictures! I wish you lived in Az and could take pictures of me! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow i love the piebald horsey!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Very pretty pictures. They all had very pretty horses. Felt sorry for the little girl on the sorrel paint, that was a pretty horse!


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

very cool pics guys!


----------

